# ¿Como se obtiene el VAT ID?



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (27 Ene 2013)

Quería plantear una cuestión, a ver si alguien la sabe responder. Hace unos meses hice una compra por internet a una empresa Europea, y me pedían el VAT ID. Lo que pude entender entonces es que es una especie de identificación fiscal para el pago del iva. La cuestión es que como no tenía muy claro cual era el que correspondía a mi empresa, y después de indagar algo por la web, puse ES + CIF de la empresa. La cuestión es que ahora me mandan un email donde dicen que el VAT ID es incorrecto, y que les facilite el bueno, si no hacienda pudiera ser que reclamase algo. 

¿alguien sabe cómo se asigna este número?

¿algún enlace donde poder verlo?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## euriborfree (27 Ene 2013)

tienes que solicitar en AEAT el alta en el VIES, registro de operadores intracomunitarios

para eso tienes que ser autonomo, sociedad, etc, y puede que te pidan que demuestres la necesidad del mismo.


----------



## chaber (28 Ene 2013)

Te pego un trozo de un post antiguo:

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/334316-emprender-mierda.html#post6963601*



> Si compras fuera de España, en la UE deberás tener un *NIF intracomunitario *y eso hay que pedirlo cuando presentas el 036 a hacienda. Eso si, espérate meses para que te lo den, yo aún no lo tengo. Antes se daba de forma casi automática, ahora argumentan que ha ahbido mucho fraude con el IVA y que primero tienen que comprobar que eres una empresa de verdad, o sea que eres un presunto chorizo hasta que ellos no comprueben que no lo eres. Si el proveedor europeo es serio comprobará que tienes nif intracomunitario (*ver página del VIES*) , si no lo tienes no te venderá o si lo hace entonces le tendrás que pagar al proveedor europeo el iva y luego presentar un modelo en Hacienda para pagar el iva otra vez en España. Pagarás 2 veces IVA!



Básicamente tienes que ir a Hacienda y rellenar un 036 para pedir el alta de NIF intracomunitario, busca en Google y verás. Hacienda suele tardar unos 3 meses en darlo (te tratan como un presunto estafador y luego te lo dan, cuando tendría que ser al revés, es decir dártelo y luego investigarte si quieres, asi es como se ayuda al comercio en este país). A mi me tardaron 5 meses y porque fui a la Plaza Letamendi (Oficina central de Barcelona) a quejarme a ver qué coño estaban haciendo y me lo arreglaron en 4 dias.

Te recomiendo buscar en google y paciencia con Hacienda.


----------



## isasosttw (28 Ene 2013)

a mi me tardaron 5 meses en entregarmelo( madrid). Y mientras tanto currando sin cobrar para mi único cliente ( Italiano). Al final lo que funcionó fué dar el coñazo. 
Armate de paciencia y recuerda que el mundo es de los pesados ( o paga a alguien para que lo sea por tí)


----------



## vertedero (28 Ene 2013)

Correcto, tienes que darte de alta en las intracomunitarias, soportar una especie de inspección (al menos en mi caso, totalmente de acuerdo con que te tratan de presunto estafador como comentaban antes, al gestor le tocó una reunión) y finalmente te dan de alta.

Terminado el proceso constas en https://aeat.es/viesdist.html y pueden hacerte facturas con iva exento.


----------



## Esquire (29 Ene 2013)

.
.
.

Últimamente están tardando entre 1 y 3 meses en otorgarlo. 
Te recomiendo que cuando presentes el 036 dándote de alta en el censo VIES (sólo posible si tienes actividad económica dada de alta en el censo de al Agencia Tributaria) , lo hagas con certificado de usuario de la FNMT o DNI electrónico, suele ir más ligera la cosa...


----------



## Pedorro (2 Feb 2013)

En España el VAT ID es "ES" mas el CIF de la empresa.


Lo que pasa es que, a diferencia de otros paises, los muy SUBNORMALES no te lo dan automaticamente cuando saben que la empresa esta sujeta a contabilizar el IVA.

Parece como si tratar con empresas de otros lugares de la UE fuese algo del otro mundo.

Por eso no sale en la base de datos europea como numero de IVA valido.

Hay en solicitarlo.


----------

